# Carniverous Plants



## Gcroz (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, I have Pings that work great. I also have a Nepenthes, which i need help on. The plant is growing wonderfully, but it never produces a pitcher. All the pitcher nodes dry up, so all I have is a vigorous climber. Any advice?

Now, for a recommendation. While my pings eat well, and yes Heather We don't have trouble with our pings , we have recently introduced a Venus Fly-trap. What a greedy little plant! We've had it for about 2 weeks andit has put out at least 4 "mouths". Judging by how many traps are closed in the mornings, this plant eats well.

Does anyone else use VFT's in their growing spaces? Any hints for getting them to grow bigger and scarier?


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2008)

Not bigger or scarier, but I really like droseras...unfortunately I am needing a new one (hint hint!)


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2008)

i think the way to get them bigger is to grow them for a year or so. then again, with that said, i have one i've been growing for several years and the traps are still about 1/4 of an inch (about 1 cm). the biggest traps i've ever seen are about an inch and a half (about 4 cm, i think).
the way i grow them is in standing in water, kinda like phrags. i use distilled water. 
if you have them for more than a year, they're gonna want to be vernalized....


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> if you have them for more than a year, they're gonna want to be vernalized....



And for those of us who are not so savvy...what exactly does that entail, pray tell?


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2008)

keep them mostly but not entirely dry and either 40 degrees-ish or, and i may be making this up, but i think some people put their's in the refrigerator...


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2008)

All of them or just VFT?


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi there, I can hopefully help you with your Nepenthes. Can you tell me where you grow them? the day and night temps and what plants you have? 

If your plants are vining well then It is likely to be either a light or humidity issue. humidity helps make big pitchers, but they wont produce them atall if they arent getting enough light. Or a combination of both.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok Tom, thanks for the help. I try and answer your questions.

1. I grow it in bright light, along with my Cats and Dens. The daytime high is 70 and the night high temp is 60. Fuel costs being what they are and my gh being snowbound, I can't really raise temps.

2. I do not know the type, as the tag only said Nepenthes, but the pitchers when I bought it were about 2 to 3 inches long.

3. I generally try to keep the humidity in the 55-60% range, although I've been having some problems adjusting to the change in light and weather, so it can get downto about 35% at times before I correct it.

I hope that helps, let me know if you have other ?'s. Thanks very much for your info and help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> All of them or just VFT?




not all of them. some drosera, some pings, i'm not sure but i think most sarracenia, and vft.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> Not bigger or scarier, but I really like droseras...unfortunately I am needing a new one (hint hint!)



Let me know if there is anything particular that you are having trouble finding. I am going to start attending the Los Angeles Carnivorous Plant Society meetings, and from what I've heard there is some great stuff that shows up.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gcroz - That sounds like good conditions, how long have you had it? They can take a few months to acclimatise. 

I have a N. ventrata with a 3 foot vine that never makes any pitchers on, but I keep it in a fairly dark spot, at least till summer when it can go in the greenhouse where it goes pitcher crazy. 

Do you fertilise the plant atall? Some growers argue that fertilising the plants at the roots can put it off making pitchers.


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 23, 2008)

Tom- I've had the plant since November. I do not fertilize as I've heard they don't like it. Maybe I just have to wait for summer... if it ever comes.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 23, 2008)

It could just be a mix of the problems stated.

These plants are usually cultivated in very humid, warm, bright greenhouses, and maybe a change in these conditions, especially in the season of winter may just not agree with it.

Theres a possibility the plant is a lowlander, though its unlikely, but the 70F (21celsius) could just be a bit low to whats it been used to. 

Be worth seeing if theres anyone in your area growing them, and see if they can give you any local cultural advice


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 23, 2008)

hey Gcroz,
Low humidity and / or insufficent light may cause your Nepenthes not to develop any pitchers. Or the plant is trying to acculumate to your environment. How long have you had it? The reason I'm asking is that a while back I purchased & owned a Nep. Miranda (hybrid Nepenthes). Once I brought it home, all the pitchers died and took 8 months for the plant to adapt to my enviroment!!! Afterwards, the plant was producing pitchers like crazy.

I suspect your Nepenthes is probably a Nepenthes Ventrata which is a hybrid between Nep. ventricosa and Nep. alata. 

Regarding your VFT, age is an issue with the plant. The older the plant, the bigger the traps. Although there are cultivars that produce large traps (1 - 1.5 inches long) that are available. To name a few, Dindley Giant and Big Mouth are some examples.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 30, 2008)

As an update, this nepenthes plant is putting forth a bunch of pitchers. I'm very excited, thanks for all the help.

Pictures to come.


----------

